

PG's Rarely Asked Questions (never seen this one before) - vlad
http://www.paulgraham.com/raq.html

======
greendestiny
Teaching's a subject close to my heart so I appreciated the points on good
teaching. I think an underlying characteristic of high standards and passion
is an actual insight into the subject. One of the most valuable things a
teacher can provide other than an a quality assessment is a critical
understanding of the student's work.

Teachers of the younger grades are actually quite good at this, and can gain
quite a lot of insight into the childs mental model and development from their
work. I guess it's easier because the work is less original at that age.

------
miannini
A great teacher makes the complex simple. A great teacher inspires students
first, provokes them to think second, and lastly imparts information!

------
zem
Surprised to see Bronowski's "The Ascent of Man" missing from his list - it's
usually the first book I recommend for an overview that puts the others into
perspective.

------
mikesabat
For a good Philosophy book, Be Here Now by Baba Ram Dass

------
zeantsoi
ugh. gut-wrenchingly eurocentric.

~~~
asdflkj
It just so happens that the origins of human civilization as we know it are
"eurocentric".

